# New used truck or fix what I got?



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

My current 2 trucks are 2009 f150 4wd, ext cab which is my personal truck that I do not use for work and really dont want to start now.
My current work truck is a 2001 f150 4wd, 4door (supercrew)

My work truck is paid for and is starting to need some work done to it. Nothing serious but its time to throw a few bucks into her if I am going to keep it. 

Being a big fan of older square body trucks, I was thinking I might restore an older one for work instead of redoing my 2001.

2 of my favorite trucks I have had in the past was a 87' chevy 3/4 ton and a 96 f250

Both of these trucks were unbelievably tough trucks. And I thought if I was to build a truck from ground up either would be a great canidate.

I got this idea the other day after seeing a truck my buddy just finished building. mid 80's 1/2 ton chevy. lifted with 33" tires, a cowl hood, rebuilt trans and rebuilt 350 small block. Nothing crazy for power but still a very nice tough looking truck

These older chevy's are tough but also cheap to rebuild, fix and maintain. If I were to build one I would order a crate 350, there cheap enough at around 2500. 

If i was to build the ford I would have to decide on the 300-6 or the 351 windsor. Both great. The 300-6's are just about bullet proof with a great track record. 

And of course the other option is to throw some bucks at my 2001, doing this would be around 4k to get it where I want it to be.

Thoughts?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I always wanted a restored older truck rather than a new one..

I don't need a computer shutting my truck off when I need it the most!!

I'd go Chevy myself and have an 87 sitting on heap hill too bad she will never see the light of day lol

My neighbor has a 85 plow truck that looks real nice still I'd love to scoop up

Do the project and make thread!!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A 87 chevy is tbi and will have all that computer garb as well.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes it does but not as advanced as today's crap, I was thinking along the lines of onstar and other big brother crap added on, you know someone else can locate or shut off your car type crap!!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you have a workshop to work on it and the tools for it, benches, etc, I always liked the F150 300-6. I have a '95 / manual / 4X4 as a back up plow truck (actually, it's my GF's).


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Buy new(er).

I've been wrenching on cars most of my life and one thing that I find to be evident is that no amount of fixing and/or restoration can turn an old car into a new one. 

I would fix something up if reliability wasn't an issue or if I didn't need the truck on a daily basis... e.g. if all of my tools and equipment were on site 90% of the time and I could catch a cab if I had to.

But if your vehicle is your daily driver mobile office, get something newer. What you are proposing sounds like a great hobby project to show off to your clients every now and then if you ever find yourself talking "shop" to them. 

But ever since I've been driving around in this brand new mini-van, one thing that I can say is that every time I get in and turn the key, it starts. I am free from constant thought of "What's that?" every time I smell something burning or hear strange sounds, etc. 

Any time I get back into the bigger van I still cross my fingers from time to time but I still feel comfortable that I have the new van to fall back on if I have a problem while I'm out with it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going back to driving old trucks. Not so sure what the issue is with reliability, but I would not be afraid to cross the country with my old girl. 

Here is my current love affair, 1978, all original, all options, 454.


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats a sweet truck. Yeah as far as reliabilty i have no fear driving an older truck. Theres a lot less things to go wrong with an old one compaired to the new ones. I am a great mechanic when it comes to the older things. Ive done just about everything there is to do to a truck at one time or another. I have restored many vehicles over the years and have driven a ton of miles with them. The new trucks are very hard to work on and alot of things that fail are above my abilities.

I am not married to any brand, ford, chevy, dodge. All the same to me. All have weak points and all have there advantages. I have over the years seemed to buy more fords manely because its the biggest dealership around my area and thats where I have always gone for new trucks.

As far as the 87' having tbi, imo still better then the modern day fi systems.
And I am not set on an 87' still thinking it over. Its going to take some time to find a good starter truck. the biggest thing I am looking for is the amount of rust. Some dont understand Maine and the aweful rust we get up here. Not to mention all the salt that they put on rd. Very harsh on vehicles undersides. 

Once I find a good starter truck, hopefully within a month or two, I will be starting a tread showing everything.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If you provide us with your current financial situation,would be much easier to give you the right advise :laughing:


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

...


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am going back to driving old trucks. Not so sure what the issue is with reliability, but I would not be afraid to cross the country with my old girl.
> 
> Here is my current love affair, 1978, all original, all options, 454.


That truck is so nice, did you find it in that shape or haveto bring it back to life yourself?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would delete that post. It is of no relevance, the one about the finances.


----------



## K&K Carpentry (Aug 29, 2013)

ok, I deleted


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

K&K Carpentry said:


> That truck is so nice, did you find it in that shape or haveto bring it back to life yourself?


It was in pretty nice shape when I bought it, just needed some love. 

I have replaced all gaskets and seals, it does not leak a drop of anything. Seats are perfect, it needs new front carpet and the headliner replaced. The windshield has a crack. I replaced the cab lights and got all the lights and accessories working properly. It has ice cold factory AC. 

I added stainless vent shades, bed rail caps and tail gate protector. I am trying to get a NOS hood ornament and a set of factory hub caps. 

Next year I want to buff the paint and polish all the trim. I am also planning to lower it and install a modern electric OD transmission for road trips and long distance hauling. 

It has just over 100k on it. 

Paid 2gs for it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hell yeah, just won a hood ornament on ebay for 40 bucks!!!


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

12 valve Cummins are cool trucks, that are probably always going to hold their value, or go up. Same with OBS 7.3's


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

BAREIN said:


> 12 valve Cummins are cool trucks, that are probably always going to hold their value, or go up. Same with OBS 7.3's


Ya thats the direction I'd go in for an older work truck. The old gassers just can't compete with their fuel economy or with the fuel economy of newer gassers... I wouldn't rule out a 24v cummins or a newer 7.3 though

I'll throw in if gas wasn't so damn expensive where I'm at I'd be looking for a 1988-1998 GMC/chevy K2500 extended cab longbed with a 350 and a stick shift. Beautiful trucks, stupid reliable, easy to maintain, inexpensive to buy, practical layout...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Ya thats the direction I'd go in for an older work truck. The old gassers just can't compete with their fuel economy or with the fuel economy of newer gassers... I wouldn't rule out a 24v cummins or a newer 7.3 though


Both of my old big blocks do better then my neighbors new f250 or the other neighbors 6.0 gmc. 

The problem with the older oil burners is the trucks they are in have rotted around them and people want stupid money for them still. 

I want a gm with a 6.2. No power, but they hit 25mpgs + consistently.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

6.5 turbo is a little more powerful and still gets good mpg's


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It was in pretty nice shape when I bought it, just needed some love. I have replaced all gaskets and seals, it does not leak a drop of anything. Seats are perfect, it needs new front carpet and the headliner replaced. The windshield has a crack. I replaced the cab lights and got all the lights and accessories working properly. It has ice cold factory AC. I added stainless vent shades, bed rail caps and tail gate protector. I am trying to get a NOS hood ornament and a set of factory hub caps. Next year I want to buff the paint and polish all the trim. I am also planning to lower it and install a modern electric OD transmission for road trips and long distance hauling. It has just over 100k on it. Paid 2gs for it.


iirc, the 700r4 is a non electronic 4spd. Might be an easier swap.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Both of my old big blocks do better then my neighbors new f250 or the other neighbors 6.0 gmc.
> 
> The problem with the older oil burners is the trucks they are in have rotted around them and people want stupid money for them still.
> 
> I want a gm with a 6.2. No power, but they hit 25mpgs + consistently.


Shame that they stopped making engines like the 6.2... I've never driven one but I'm sure it'd pull a tool/dump trailer around no problem, don't see why you need to win races with a pick up truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> iirc, the 700r4 is a non electronic 4spd. Might be an easier swap.



I don't think it will hold up behind a 454 doing what I want it to do. There are stand alone ecu's available to control the 4l80e, it comes with a tps and you have complete control over the shift points an TC lock up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Shame that they stopped making engines like the 6.2... I've never driven one but I'm sure it'd pull a tool/dump trailer around no problem, don't see why you need to win races with a pick up truck.




They have a hard time pulling away from their own shadow.:laughing:

The 350 diesel was even worse. These were the original 1/2 ton diesel engines.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't think it will hold up behind a 454 doing what I want it to do. There are stand alone ecu's available to control the 4l80e, it comes with a tps and you have complete control over the shift points an TC lock up.



It held up fine behind my 6.2 :laughing: 

I know they can be built to take serious abuse, but like you said, it might be better in the long run to go with the 4l80.

Or a used GV overdrive would be be cool too. It would be easy on a 2wd


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Shame that they stopped making engines like the 6.2... I've never driven one but I'm sure it'd pull a tool/dump trailer around no problem, don't see why you need to win races with a pick up truck.


Aw dude, you have no idea how gutless they are:laughing: 

I drove a single axle rv probably less than 5Klb, over the rockies to Vancouver. And on lots of the hills I was stuck at 45 MPH it was supremely gutless. It had less power than my old heavy chevy with the 250 inline 6.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> It held up fine behind my 6.2 :laughing:
> 
> I know they can be built to take serious abuse, but like you said, it might be better in the long run to go with the 4l80.
> 
> Or a used GV overdrive would be be cool too. It would be easy on a 2wd



The gear vendors is almost 3k. I already have a good 4l80e, the electronics are are about 600 bucks, plus having the drive shaft shortened. 

Having the ability to play with shift points and the TC seems worth while to me.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

If you want a cheap diesel in a truck, just stick a Cummins 4bt in it. It will still have more power than a GM 6.2, and will get better mpg's too, and it's a 4 cylinder, I'd bet it's lighter too.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

unless your existing vehicle is a real heap...why not fix it? you can take and make it virtually a brand new truck, and expense ALL of it. if you're sitting on sheetloads of unspent profits and your current wheels will not warrant the repairs, and HAVE to buy new to get some depreciation, buy new, otherwise, why not fix what you have?


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

tyb525 said:


> If you want a cheap diesel in a truck, just stick a Cummins 4bt in it. It will still have more power than a GM 6.2, and will get better mpg's too, and it's a 4 cylinder, I'd bet it's lighter too.


I'd love to swap a 4BT into my old 93 K1500 one day... They are a heavy enough ***** though, I think about 800lbs vs about 400 for the small block thats in it...


----------



## Beerman (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought a 93 f-150 5.0 v8 xlt 4x4 extended cab with 8' bed. It's blacked out and tinted out and is in great shape with only 87*** miles. Clients love it! I keep it very clean and it's lettered up with my company logos and info. I love driving the older truck! I say sell the current one and buy something older and make it unique. Says a lot about who you are and sends the message that you take care of what you've got if you don't need to buy a new truck every two years


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

What a coinicidence! I just picked up an 87 305 2wd Chevy c10 last Wednesday. Auto trans, all original & perfect interior.

It needs a head gasket and then it'll be great. I mainly wanted it as a winter side project and as some have mentioned it'll be a cool vehicle to drive to meet existing clients. 

I say rebuild an older truck. There's really nothing like them for reliability and they are so much fun to cruise around town in.


----------

